# List of companies making 7+ String Guitars?



## gulli05 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm trying to find all possibilities of what I can get. Being a lefty is not easy once you figure out that it was a bad idea to buy a lefty guitar! 

Anyway, there is no turning back and I wanna know what my options are.

I already noticed ESP has some 7+ strings out there but none of them really intrest me.... (Maybe the 7 string Horizon does but I dunno, still thinking about it.)


This is what I've gathered:
*-ESP* (Makes lefty guitars in all version on special order and for small extra fee, I believe).
*-Ibanez* (If I understand correctly they don't make alot of lefties do they? Do I have any possibility of looking into a 7-string lefty from them?)
*-Schecter* (I've heard good things about these guys but I'm not really satisfied with what options I have).
*-Agile* (These guitars look pretty cool and some of the specs I'm intrested in although I don't know much about them.)
*-Halo Guitars *(I've been told to stay away from them. Any truth to it?)


Are there anymore guitar companies I can look at? Also can you guys tell me if what I am talking about within brackets is true or false?


----------



## nikt (Jan 2, 2010)

Agile 
Alex Chase 
Aria 
Aslin Dane 
BC Rich 
Benedetto 
Bernie Rico Jr. Guitars 
Bo~el 
Blackmachine 
Brian Moore 
Brownsville 
Caparison 
Carvin 
Chellee 
Cloe 
Conklin 
Cort 
Crews Maniac Sound 
Danelectro 
Dean 
DeArmond 
DNG 
Dragonfly 
Douglas 
EBMM 
Epiphone 
ESP 
Fender 
Fernandes 
Fokus 
Foster Jazz Guitars 
Framus 
Gary Kramer 
Gretsch 
Guerilla 
Gus Guitars 
H&S 
Hamer 
Harley Benton 
Ibanez 
Invasion 
J&D 
Jacaranda 
Jackson 
Kamil Greben 
Killer 
Kramer 
KxK 
LAG 
LKV 
Manne 
Maverick 
Mayones 
Novax 
Peavey 
Raines Guitars 
Samick 
Schecter 
Shine 
Soloway 
Squier 
Teuffel 
Tom Anderson 
Torque 
UVA Instruments 
Vigier 
Washburn 
Yamaha 
Zachary Guitars


----------



## gulli05 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks!

....and who make lefties and who do not?


----------



## nikt (Jan 2, 2010)

Agile 
BC Rich (Custom Shop)
Bernie Rico Jr. Guitars (Custom Shop)
Conklin (Custom Shop)
EBMM (JPM lefty)
Ibanez (rg7420L)
Jackson (Custom Shop)
Mayones (probably setius lefty 7)
Schecter


----------



## gulli05 (Jan 2, 2010)

nikt said:


> Agile
> BC Rich (Custom Shop)
> Bernie Rico Jr. Guitars (Custom Shop)
> Conklin (Custom Shop)
> ...


 

wow.... That makes me sad.


Btw, I'm just gonna ask anyway, are LAG guitars good? I mean, have there been any problems with their guitars or problems about buying from them?


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 2, 2010)

ESP and Ibanez would be an okay bet, but Ibby has the least amount of lefty 7s from what I've seen.

Schecter and Agile are probably your best bet, Schecter makes most of their 7s in lefty form, or you can find one used. The other guitarist in my band is a lefty and I found him a 007 Blackjack in lefty config and he absolutely loves it. Agile are also great guitars for the money, on par with Ibby and Schecter, and they have by far the most left-hand models available. With their return policy you can check one out for a bit and if its not to your liking, just send it on back.


----------



## gulli05 (Jan 2, 2010)

HamBungler said:


> ESP and Ibanez would be an okay bet, but Ibby has the least amount of lefty 7s from what I've seen.
> 
> Schecter and Agile are probably your best bet, Schecter makes most of their 7s in lefty form, or you can find one used. The other guitarist in my band is a lefty and I found him a 007 Blackjack in lefty config and he absolutely loves it. Agile are also great guitars for the money, on par with Ibby and Schecter, and they have by far the most left-hand models available. With their return policy you can check one out for a bit and if its not to your liking, just send it on back.


 
Okay, cool. I'm gonna check out the Agiles.


But I still wonder why is it such a problem for companies like Ibanez to just have like a special order of every version or something? I just don't see the problem with doing so! 

But yeah, I'll check out Agile and Schecter and try sending some e-mails to companies I'm intrested in and asking them if they can help in any way....


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 2, 2010)

gulli05 said:


> But I still wonder why is it such a problem for companies like Ibanez to just have like a special order of every version or something? I just don't see the problem with doing so!


 
That would be ridiculously expensive. Doing that with the import models would cost much more than it'd be worth, and doing it with the high end guitars would require a public custom shop. Now, that wouldn't be a bad idea and Ibby are notorius for not having one, but still, then we'd be talking custom guitars with custom shop prices, not their regular product line.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 2, 2010)

don't forget these guys!!

Ran Guitars - custom made - ships worldwide


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 2, 2010)

gulli05 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> ....and who make lefties and who do not?



Carvin makes lefties at no extra charge with all options available.


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 2, 2010)

Another option is a Roter Semi Custom Roter Custom Guitars

One of the guys from the shop is a member here: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Apophis

And if I remember correctly he said he would do Lefties without extra costs.
Just shoot him a mail to make sure.


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 2, 2010)

Also, you might want to check this guy out. He has 7-string options available for his three models and he really does some quality work...

Stinnett Guitars


----------



## budda (Jan 2, 2010)

hey nikt, are all those brands current manufacturers?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 2, 2010)

budda said:


> hey nikt, are all those brands current manufacturers?



Nope.


----------



## gulli05 (Jan 3, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Another option is a Roter Semi Custom Roter Custom Guitars
> 
> One of the guys from the shop is a member here: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Apophis
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I decided to shoot him a Private Message.


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 4, 2010)

TMatt142 said:


> Also, you might want to check this guy out. He has 7-string options available for his three models and he really does some quality work...
> 
> Stinnett Guitars



So I heard from Will Stinnett today and he does offer lefty models, in fact he's doing one for a guy right now.....Just putting it out there.


----------



## durangokid (Jan 5, 2010)

those stinnett looks nice especialy the M6,but roter is definitely a good choice!


----------



## metalfoundry (Jan 5, 2010)

blackdroid Extended Range Guitars builds for lefty's......


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

Ibanez

/thread


----------



## bad (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the Invasion 7-string guitar and how much it is worth? I am looking to possibly buy one I have seen replete with Floyd-Rose, but cannot find any information on it. 

Thanks guys. 

Thanks


----------



## Psyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Strictly 7?


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 2, 2010)

nikt said:


> Agile
> Alex Chase
> Aria
> Aslin Dane
> ...


  WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 2, 2010)

Epic bump is epic.


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 2, 2010)

Being a fellow lefty, I understand your pain.
I did manage to get an Ibanez 6 string lefty, but have never seen an actual 7 anywhere in person, though I hear they make them. 

I have 3 Agiles and I am pleased with the options you get on them. I would also consider getting a Schecter as there seem to be enough lefty options. 

The other options I see would be going the Custom route, and then any number of other manufacturers would be a good fit. When I get around to having cash to afford another guitar, I'd seriously think about Bernie Rico Jr. I have been impressed with his work so far. 

Oh, and in case it needs to be said, even though I got a decent Emperion, I would steer clear of that brand at all costs.


----------

